# Are Northern Marin/Sonoma road too rough for road bikes?



## max_n (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a new rider, located in Novato. Today I went on a twenty-two mile ride (a long one, by my standards) on my Marin Hawkhill mountain bike. I got to thinking: I enjoy road-riding more than mountain-biking, and do much more of it. I would be better off with a road bike. But, as I consider it, I'm wondering whether the roads/highways in Northern Marin are too rough for a road bike. Is this the case? Would I be better off riding a hybrid?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

max_n said:


> I'm a new rider, located in Novato. Today I went on a twenty-two mile ride (a long one, by my standards) on my Marin Hawkhill mountain bike. I got to thinking: I enjoy road-riding more than mountain-biking, and do much more of it. I would be better off with a road bike. But, as I consider it, I'm wondering whether the roads/highways in Northern Marin are too rough for a road bike. Is this the case? Would I be better off riding a hybrid?


No Problem with a roadbike..... if you want a bit of comfort go with 25mm (or 28mm) tires....


----------



## max_n (Jul 24, 2009)

Even rough pavement, with occasional gravel?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

max_n said:


> Even rough pavement, with occasional gravel?


Yep..... take a spin or a drive on a Sat. AM out to the Cheese Factory.... then towards Nicasio/Pt. Reyes Station...... you're gonna see "hundreds" of bicyclists.... take note of the % of road bikes.... should answer your concerns...... but.... nothing says you can't ride your mtb if your worried.....


----------



## max_n (Jul 24, 2009)

LouD-Reno said:


> Yep..... take a spin or a drive on a Sat. AM out to the Cheese Factory.... then towards Nicasio/Pt. Reyes Station...... you're gonna see "hundreds" of bicyclists.... take note of the % of road bikes.... should answer your concerns...... but.... nothing says you can't ride your mtb if your worried.....


Did that ride today, and was reassured by the number of road cyclists. Actually, I was the only rider riding a mountain bike, and was the butt of a few jokes about it.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

max_n said:


> Did that ride today, and was reassured by the number of road cyclists. Actually, I was the only rider riding a mountain bike, and was the butt of a few jokes about it.


those snooty marin-ites   

plenty of good roads around marin and sonoma. even though sonoma is rated one of the worst in road conditions in the bay area, they are fine on a bike.


----------

